# where to buy sturgeon in CA??????



## dollarbill

Hi i live in California and i am looking to buy live sturgeons for my pond. Does anone know where to find them??? I looked everuwhere,noone has them. i would prefer: Russian sturgeon,white sturgeon,or beluga. But if you have even a lsightest idea on where to get them that owuld help sooo muchhhh! thank you in advance


----------



## Fishfirst

I'm pretty sure you won't find anywhere that sells these, especially since your in CA (they have strict guidelines). Anyway, how do you know they will survive in your pond? Sturgeon need quite a bit of food, are you sure your pond will be adequit?


----------



## dollarbill

*reply*

Yes i took care of the food and of the pond. I am sure that sturgeons will survive and be fine. Just was wondering if you guys knew any places where i can buy them.


----------



## Fishfirst

I would check with your local DNR first, make sure they aren't illegal. Then I'd search online or ask your DNR where you might find them, they usually have records of such fish farms.


----------



## Guest

once you find out if you are allowed to keep such fish, check out: www.aquaticpredators.com
There is a buy and sell section there and many sellers will post fish that they have. Ive occasionally seen sturgeons but not recently. Worth a look i suppose.
There's also www.aquabid.com
might find something there as well.


----------



## jarrett

liveaquria.com sells whites


----------

